# لايفوتك، فيديو سريع عن كيفية انشاء مخطط gantt غانت الأساسي بواسطة 2010 excel



## aidsami (20 أبريل 2012)

لايفوتك، فيديو سريع عن كيفية انشاء مخطط GANTT غانت الأساسي
بواسطة 2010 EXCEL ​

سلام

الرابط من هنا:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...#ixzz1sZRCprBD

​









موفقين ​


----------



## آغاميلاد (16 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## aidsami (17 مايو 2012)

لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم


----------



## أسامة يحى (6 يونيو 2012)

الاخ aidsami 
حقيقة الفيديو رائع بحق
اروجو اضافة المزيد ان وجد بالذات في مجالات تنظيم المشروعات والتخطيط والرقابة

تقبل شكري وتقديري


----------



## saimoh76 (12 يونيو 2012)

شرح جميل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## aidsami (20 يونيو 2012)

*you are welcom*​


----------



## MrEngine (24 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على الفيديو


----------



## aidsami (29 يونيو 2012)

الله يجازيك بكل خير


----------

